# Brought The 310bhs Home On Saturday



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Really couldn't have asked for a much better experience or day to do it. Weather was gorgeous, around 70 degrees and sunny. A buddy and I went down on Friday afternoon and installed the ProPride hitch. Took about two hours but the install instructions were perfect and it went very smoothly. Had our PDI at 10:00 on Saturday, my wife ran the video camera while I payed attention. Lots of info in two hours and I asked a ton of questions...it will be nice to have the video to watch again (and again). The dealership staff was great, very helpful and knowledgeable and I never felt like they were trying to 'hurry things along'. The PDI was really thorough and they made sure I had a complete understanding of every inch of that unit. Once it was time to hitch up and go I was a bit apprehensive, but it towed like a dream. Only one glitch on the trip....on 295 Northbound going about 60 I suddenly got an alert from my truck's tire pressure monitor that I had low pressure in the right rear of the truck (1 psi to be exact). I could tell from the ride that nothing was wrong but pulled over and checked it out anyway (also checked my drawers). Back on the road with no problems, we stopped at a CAT scale to take a weight measurement and I learned that in NJ you aren't allowed to unhitch your trailer on the scale (why I don't know) so I couldn't get a pure trailer measurement but did get a three axle number that I can compare to the truck-only one I got when I bought the 2500HD. Got it home, had to back it down my street then hook it into my driveway and alongside my house with about a 3' cushion on one side. The 310 backed up very nicely, had my wife on a walkie talkie watching my blind spots and took it slow. Had to readjust once in the driveway but other than that it was uneventful. We brought the chairs out, got a fire going and enjoyed a gorgeous pre-Spring evening at Camp Driveway playing host to a good part of the neighborhood, many of whom had showed up to enjoy the spectacle of me backing it in. All in all a pretty nice experience and we look forward to lots of trips (especially the Northeast rally in June!) Hit WalMart today for the first of what I'm sure will be several stocking trips and loved every minute of it (ok, except for checkout). Go 'Backers!


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Uneventful is exactly what you want. Congrats on the new trailer and enjoy the experience. We are waiting for our '09 268rl and hope to be in your shoes by the end of the month.

Happy Camping!









Curtis & Donna


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Really couldn't have asked for a much better experience or day to do it. Weather was gorgeous, around 70 degrees and sunny. A buddy and I went down on Friday afternoon and installed the ProPride hitch. Took about two hours but the install instructions were perfect and it went very smoothly. Had our PDI at 10:00 on Saturday, my wife ran the video camera while I payed attention. Lots of info in two hours and I asked a ton of questions...it will be nice to have the video to watch again (and again). The dealership staff was great, very helpful and knowledgeable and I never felt like they were trying to 'hurry things along'. The PDI was really thorough and they made sure I had a complete understanding of every inch of that unit. Once it was time to hitch up and go I was a bit apprehensive, but it towed like a dream. Only one glitch on the trip....on 295 Northbound going about 60 I suddenly got an alert from my truck's tire pressure monitor that I had low pressure in the right rear of the truck (1 psi to be exact). I could tell from the ride that nothing was wrong but pulled over and checked it out anyway (also checked my drawers). Back on the road with no problems, we stopped at a CAT scale to take a weight measurement and I learned that in NJ you aren't allowed to unhitch your trailer on the scale (why I don't know) so I couldn't get a pure trailer measurement but did get a three axle number that I can compare to the truck-only one I got when I bought the 2500HD. Got it home, had to back it down my street then hook it into my driveway and alongside my house with about a 3' cushion on one side. The 310 backed up very nicely, had my wife on a walkie talkie watching my blind spots and took it slow. Had to readjust once in the driveway but other than that it was uneventful. We brought the chairs out, got a fire going and enjoyed a gorgeous pre-Spring evening at Camp Driveway playing host to a good part of the neighborhood, many of whom had showed up to enjoy the spectacle of me backing it in. All in all a pretty nice experience and we look forward to lots of trips (especially the Northeast rally in June!) Hit WalMart today for the first of what I'm sure will be several stocking trips and loved every minute of it (ok, except for checkout). Go 'Backers!


Congrats on your new trailer, we pick ours up in April and hope we have the same experience. Enjoy!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Really couldn't have asked for a much better experience or day to do it. Weather was gorgeous, around 70 degrees and sunny. A buddy and I went down on Friday afternoon and installed the ProPride hitch. Took about two hours but the install instructions were perfect and it went very smoothly. Had our PDI at 10:00 on Saturday, my wife ran the video camera while I payed attention. Lots of info in two hours and I asked a ton of questions...it will be nice to have the video to watch again (and again). The dealership staff was great, very helpful and knowledgeable and I never felt like they were trying to 'hurry things along'. The PDI was really thorough and they made sure I had a complete understanding of every inch of that unit. Once it was time to hitch up and go I was a bit apprehensive, but it towed like a dream. Only one glitch on the trip....on 295 Northbound going about 60 I suddenly got an alert from my truck's tire pressure monitor that I had low pressure in the right rear of the truck (1 psi to be exact). I could tell from the ride that nothing was wrong but pulled over and checked it out anyway (also checked my drawers). Back on the road with no problems, we stopped at a CAT scale to take a weight measurement and I learned that in NJ you aren't allowed to unhitch your trailer on the scale (why I don't know) so I couldn't get a pure trailer measurement but did get a three axle number that I can compare to the truck-only one I got when I bought the 2500HD. Got it home, had to back it down my street then hook it into my driveway and alongside my house with about a 3' cushion on one side. The 310 backed up very nicely, had my wife on a walkie talkie watching my blind spots and took it slow. Had to readjust once in the driveway but other than that it was uneventful. We brought the chairs out, got a fire going and enjoyed a gorgeous pre-Spring evening at Camp Driveway playing host to a good part of the neighborhood, many of whom had showed up to enjoy the spectacle of me backing it in. All in all a pretty nice experience and we look forward to lots of trips (especially the Northeast rally in June!) Hit WalMart today for the first of what I'm sure will be several stocking trips and loved every minute of it (ok, except for checkout). Go 'Backers!


GREAT TO HEAR EVERYTHING WENT SO SMOOTHLY!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new trailer. I


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Everything went well with the propride.........Like it???


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Everything went well with the propride.........Like it???


Love it. No problems on the install, the instructions were fantastic...a great job by Sean and his team there. Never had to guess at anything, it was all detailed perfectly. I had the entire service dept stopping by at various times to take a look. The service manager told me I made a great decision, it was the best hitch out there. Hooking up was easy....I still have to dial things in on the WD setup, had a little porpoising on the way home but I'm sure my tongue weight will change once we're packed up for camping so I'll wait until we have it mostly loaded before I really try to nail it down. One hour ride home was completely relaxed, no sway at all and I hardly knew it was back there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Everything went well with the propride.........Like it???


Love it. No problems on the install, the instructions were fantastic...a great job by Sean and his team there. Never had to guess at anything, it was all detailed perfectly. I had the entire service dept stopping by at various times to take a look. The service manager told me I made a great decision, it was the best hitch out there. Hooking up was easy....I still have to dial things in on the WD setup, had a little porpoising on the way home but I'm sure my tongue weight will change once we're packed up for camping so I'll wait until we have it mostly loaded before I really try to nail it down. One hour ride home was completely relaxed, no sway at all and I hardly knew it was back there.
[/quote]

Awesome!!!!

I hoked mine up to take it to the dealer this morning for some minor warranty stuff..........anyhow.......I forgot how nice the hitch and trailer tow!!!

I hardly know its there.......I just pulled a 4 place snowmobile trailer the other week..........I felt that smaller trailer (25ft; maybe 4000-4500 lbs.) more with a ball hitch

This morning i needed to slap myself to see if i was awake..........i couldn't feel the outback behind me..........

Gotta Luv It!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Everything went well with the propride.........Like it???


Love it. No problems on the install, the instructions were fantastic...a great job by Sean and his team there. Never had to guess at anything, it was all detailed perfectly. I had the entire service dept stopping by at various times to take a look. The service manager told me I made a great decision, it was the best hitch out there. Hooking up was easy....I still have to dial things in on the WD setup, had a little porpoising on the way home but I'm sure my tongue weight will change once we're packed up for camping so I'll wait until we have it mostly loaded before I really try to nail it down. One hour ride home was completely relaxed, no sway at all and I hardly knew it was back there.
[/quote]

Awesome!!!!

I hoked mine up to take it to the dealer this morning for some minor warranty stuff..........anyhow.......I forgot how nice the hitch and trailer tow!!!

I hardly know its there.......I just pulled a 4 place snowmobile trailer the other week..........I felt that smaller trailer (25ft; maybe 4000-4500 lbs.) more with a ball hitch

This morning i needed to slap myself to see if i was awake..........i couldn't feel the outback behind me..........

Gotta Luv It!!!
[/quote]

Clarkley, what problems did you take yours in for? Just want to know what to lookout for.


----------

